
Ask HN: Would you fill out a survey after rejecting a job candidate? - tikwidd
If you rejected me for an interview or position, or I did not hear back after a while, would you fill out a short survey to help me improve?<p>The questions would be multi-choice, e.g. poor impression of CV, insufficient experience, insufficient qualifications, large number of applicants, etc. May also gauge how likely you would be to assess the candidate for a position in the future.
======
aelsabagh123
Yes!! Definitely, I think it's important to help each grow regardless of
whether or not you received a position. I interview about ~10 people a year
for my company :)

------
LatteLazy
I would, but I expect my HR rep would instruct me not to.

------
joeblow9999
absolutely not. only benefit is a lawsuit

~~~
tikwidd
Thanks, I hadn't thought of that. I'm from New Zealand where the work
atmosphere is I guess less litigious.

